# Il PDL e Silvio Berlusconi



## Blu71 (22 Aprile 2013)

C'è il topic sul M5S come pure quello su Grillo e quello su Casaleggio; c'è il topic sul PD e non mancano quelli su Bersani, Renzi e D'Alema; mancavano i topic sul PDL e quello su Berlusconi (politico): eccolo, unico perché, il PDL è Silvio Berlusconi. A voi i commenti.


----------



## smallball (22 Aprile 2013)

direi che in questa fase e' quello che e' uscito meglio da quasi 2 mesi di non governo


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (22 Aprile 2013)

Il migliore in una politica malata e corrotta. Forza Silvio!


----------



## tifoso evorutto (22 Aprile 2013)

Blu 71 prima di aprire il topic ti sei assicurato di aver disattivato i filtri per le parolacce? 

comunque lunga vita al re


----------



## cris (22 Aprile 2013)

ah, perchè, il Pdl è un partito politico?

A me sembra un circo. Basta vedere che personaggi lo compongono.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il migliore in una politica malata e corrotta. Forza Silvio!




Non hai notato che una percentuale imbarazzante dei componenti del Pdl, è parte attiva di questa "politica malata e corrotta"?


----------



## Miro (22 Aprile 2013)

Solo in Italia un personaggio del genere può ancora girare a piede libero.


----------



## Gekyn (22 Aprile 2013)

L italia è una paese allo sbando e gran parte della colpa è sua, il restante di chi l ha votato.....al primo dovrebbero metterlo in galera, agli altri togliere il diritto al voto.


----------



## juventino (22 Aprile 2013)

Magari il problema fosse solo Berlusconi. Questi in QUALSIASI comune/regione/provincia vengono eletti fanno sempre uno schifo assoluto finchè non esce fuori lo scandalo che fa cadere la giunta. 
Prima che qualcuno lo possa insinuare per avere argomenti con cui contraddirmi dico subito di non reputare il PD o l'attuale sinistra migliore.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Blu 71 prima di aprire il topic ti sei assicurato di aver disattivato i filtri per le parolacce?
> 
> comunque lunga vita al re



Non ci saranno parolacce. 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Ronaldinho_89 ha scritto:


> Il migliore in una politica malata e corrotta. Forza Silvio!




Il tuo intervento *imparziale* era sicuro.


----------



## juventino (22 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non ci saranno parolacce.



Credo che allora ci saranno pochi interventi in questo topic


----------



## Blu71 (22 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Credo che allora ci saranno pochi interventi in questo topic



...*pochi ma buoni*, del resto non è obbligatorio intervenire in tutte le discussioni.


----------



## Miro (22 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Magari il problema fosse solo Berlusconi. Questi in QUALSIASI comune/regione/provincia vengono eletti fanno sempre uno schifo assoluto finchè non esce fuori lo scandalo che fa cadere la giunta.
> Prima che qualcuno lo possa insinuare per avere argomenti con cui contraddirmi dico subito di non reputare il PD o l'attuale sinistra migliore.



L'elettore medio ha la memoria corta o vota a prescindere per partito preso.


----------



## juventino (22 Aprile 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> L'elettore medio ha la memoria corta o vota a prescindere per partito preso.



Più che memoria corta io direi la seconda. L'esempio lampante sono i cosidetti "feudi", tipo qui a Latina, dove nonostante l'amministrazione faccia pena e tutti si lamentino sempre da vent'anni vince sempre il centrodestra senza scendere mai sotto il 50%.


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Aprile 2013)

Blu si potrebbe aprire a questo punto anche quello di Napolitano ? Invece che continuare in quello inerente alle elezioni ?


----------



## Blu71 (22 Aprile 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Blu si potrebbe aprire a questo punto anche quello di Napolitano ? Invece che continuare in quello inerente alle elezioni ?



C'è già http://www.milanworld.net/giorgio-napolitano-vt5851.html


----------



## mefisto94 (22 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> C'è già http://www.milanworld.net/giorgio-napolitano-vt5851.html



Bene allora...


----------



## vota DC (22 Aprile 2013)

E' un mito perché per cinquant'anni il partito scelto dagli USA ha impedito ai mangiabambini di prendere il potere, poi questo burlone scende in campo e i mangiabambini riescono due anni dopo ad andare al potere con la scusa spaventando gli elettori per via del fascismo. In pratica viene votato per lo stesso motivo per cui veniva votata la Dc ma ha l'effetto opposto perché in un modo o nell'altro ha sempre sinistrati che decidono al posto suo....l'ultimo giro Fini con lo 0% è riuscito a dettargli la linea politica.


----------



## Doctore (22 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Più che memoria corta io direi la seconda. L'esempio lampante sono i cosidetti "feudi", tipo qui a Latina, dove nonostante l'amministrazione faccia pena e tutti si lamentino sempre da vent'anni vince sempre il centrodestra senza scendere mai sotto il 50%.


e' un problema bipartisan


----------



## runner (22 Aprile 2013)

diciamo che è un partito azienda

detto tutto


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Aprile 2013)

Parlando seriamente,
chiunque si definisca di destra e liberale
non può non odiarlo a morte
se non altro per aver fatto prevalere la sinistra per ben 3 volte alle elezioni in un paese assolutamente schierato a destra.


Vorrei comunque lanciare una proposta:
perchè non apriamo dei topic su dei politici italiani degni?
Ah ah scherzavo naturalmente, non basterebbe il vostro server per contenerli


----------



## Super_Lollo (23 Aprile 2013)

Miro ha scritto:


> Solo in Italia un personaggio del genere può ancora girare a piede libero.



.


----------



## Principe (23 Aprile 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Parlando seriamente,
> chiunque si definisca di destra e liberale
> non può non odiarlo a morte
> se non altro per aver fatto prevalere la sinistra per ben 3 volte alle elezioni in un paese assolutamente schierato a destra.
> ...



Ma che solfa sei ? Già detto 300 volte questa cosa , peccato che tt il mondo la pensa diversamente fa te , senza Berlusconi il centrodestra nn esisterebbe , chi avrebbe battuto le sinistre forza nomi e cognomi però rispondi stavolta , lascia perdere le idee nn liberali voglio nomi e cognomi di che avrebbe vinto contro il centrosinistra , per inciso abbiamo perso una sola volta nel 96 dopo il golpe nel 94 di Scalfaro , perché nel 2006 e 2013 e' stato pareggio


----------



## runner (23 Aprile 2013)

comunque non ho capito perchè si continua a parlare di "destra" il Berlu and Co. mi sembrano tutto tranne che di destra....

sarà che ci capisco poco io di politica, ma a me sembra tutto davvero così strano


----------



## juventino (23 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma che solfa sei ? Già detto 300 volte questa cosa , peccato che tt il mondo la pensa diversamente fa te , *senza Berlusconi il centrodestra nn esisterebbe* , chi avrebbe battuto le sinistre forza nomi e cognomi però rispondi stavolta , lascia perdere le idee nn liberali voglio nomi e cognomi di che avrebbe vinto contro il centrosinistra , per inciso abbiamo perso una sola volta nel 96 dopo il golpe nel 94 di Scalfaro , perché nel 2006 e 2013 e' stato pareggio



Direi che basti quest'affermazione per rendere l'idea dell'attuale centrodestra (???) italiano. Ma d'altronde qua in Italia si pensa ancora che per essere di destra bisogna essere per forza fasci o nostalgici del duce. Una destra vera in questo paese non ci sarà mai finchè ci sarà ancora (troppa) gente che fa revisionismo storico sul ventennio.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Ma che solfa sei ? Già detto 300 volte questa cosa , peccato che tt il mondo la pensa diversamente fa te , senza Berlusconi il centrodestra nn esisterebbe , chi avrebbe battuto le sinistre forza nomi e cognomi però rispondi stavolta , lascia perdere le idee nn liberali voglio nomi e cognomi di che avrebbe vinto contro il centrosinistra , per inciso abbiamo perso una sola volta nel 96 dopo il golpe nel 94 di Scalfaro , perché nel 2006 e 2013 e' stato pareggio



Per cominciare se il centrodestra non esiste è merito delle scelte istituzionali del tuo idolo, che ha ben pensato di sostituire politici degni di questo nome con Yes man e signore con parti anatomiche inferiori inversamente utilizzate rispetto al cervello.
Di politici meglio di lui per esempio c'era Segni che traghettò l'Italia fuori dalla prima repubblica per poi sparire dopo l'avvento del nano. coincidenza?
Lo stesso Formigoni, che io disprezzo per altri motivi, si è dimostrato un amministratore di un altra categoria.

Ma permettimi 2 domande a cui spero rispondi sinceramente:

Quali sono le cose più positive fatte da Berlusconi durante le sue legislazioni, intendo leggi o scelte epocali che hanno rivoluzionato in meglio l'Italia? dimmene almeno un paio per legislazione

per quale motivo sostenete un leader che in 20 anni non è riuscito a creare un centrodestra in grado di sostenersi autonomamente, come ammettono tutti i votanti per Berlusconi? Se vi considerate persone di destra, come me, non potete non far ricadere le colpe sul capo e non potete ignorare la meritocrazia che è il fondamento della destra, la mia impressione è che siate solo suggestionabili alle personalità carismatiche e in quanto tali pecoroni indegni di considerarsi di destra, soprattutto liberale.

Chi oggi vota Berlusconi, in realtà, dovrebbe votare comunista, la casa dei mediocri che hanno bisogno di qualcuno che li prenda per mano e li guidi


----------



## ildemone85 (23 Aprile 2013)

io voto silvio berlusconi perchè è l'unico baluardo contro il comunismo.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Aprile 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> io voto silvio berlusconi perchè è l'unico baluardo contro il comunismo.



Elencami i paesi al mondo in cui governano i comunisti,
ma ci siete o ci fate?


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> io voto silvio berlusconi perchè è l'unico baluardo contro il comunismo.




...con tutto il rispetto per ogni idea ed ogni scelta ma c'è un pericolo comunista in Italia?


----------



## ildemone85 (23 Aprile 2013)

si, il pericolo comunista c'è, hanno solo cambiato nome, ma le idee sono quelle.


----------



## Blu71 (23 Aprile 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> si, il pericolo comunista c'è, hanno solo cambiato nome, ma le idee sono quelle.




.....nella società italiana il comunismo ed il fascismo, secondo me, grazie e Dio non hanno più posto. Comunque se tu credi che ci sia il pericolo rosso fai bene a decidere di conseguenza.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (23 Aprile 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> si, il pericolo comunista c'è, hanno solo cambiato nome, ma le idee sono quelle.



Quali? mangiare bambini? ti posso assicurare che prima li cuociono

Mi sapresti indicare oggi qual'è la nazione più vicina agli ideali socialisti? attenzione che è una sorpresa


----------



## cris (24 Aprile 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> io voto silvio berlusconi perchè è l'unico baluardo contro il comunismo.



omg, eroe


----------



## Vinz (24 Aprile 2013)

In un paese dove nel 2013 c'è chi ha paura del comunismo (evidente brainwash da parte di Ilvio), non vedo quali speranze di salvezza abbiamo


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (24 Aprile 2013)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> L italia è una paese allo sbando e gran parte della colpa è sua, il restante di chi l ha votato.....al primo dovrebbero metterlo in galera, agli altri togliere il diritto al voto.



ad altri togliere il diritto di parlare perchè appena aprono bocca spruzzano letame
ad altri il diritto di procreare così la piantano di infettare il genere umano


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Aprile 2013)

Gli vengono date più colpe di quante ne abbia. E ne ha.


----------



## James Watson (24 Aprile 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> si, il pericolo comunista c'è, hanno solo cambiato nome, ma le idee sono quelle.




AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Questa è la migliore del secolo.
Avanti, sentiamo, quali sarebbero le idee del Csx italiano che sono idee "comuniste"?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Gli vengono date più colpe di quante ne abbia. E ne ha.



Tu dici? io sono convinto esattamente del contrario, pensa un po'  
(intendo.. che abbia molte più colpe di quante glie ne vengano date)


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Aprile 2013)

James Watson ha scritto:


> AHAHAHAHAHAHAHA. Questa è la migliore del secolo.
> Avanti, sentiamo, quali sarebbero le idee del Csx italiano che sono idee "comuniste"?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> ...



Ma sai, alla fine ha fatto cose buone e cose meno buone (per dire, l'ultima manovra finanziaria del suo governo era già qualcosa, ma se ne è parlato poco per via del trambusto dei mesi successivi), ma la mediaticità del personaggio e il lerciume delle leggine su misura, dei festini e così via, hanno ingigantito tutto il lato negativo dell'uomo politico.
Io parlo in termini assolutamente pragmatici, è ovvio che moralmente è un personaggio aberrante.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Aprile 2013)

dejanilgeniodomina ha scritto:


> ad altri togliere il diritto di parlare perchè appena aprono bocca spruzzano letame
> ad altri il diritto di procreare così la piantano di infettare il genere umano



Ti richiamo al rispetto degli altri utenti... abbassiamo i toni per cortesia


----------



## juventino (24 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Gli vengono date più colpe di quante ne abbia. E ne ha.



Più che altro non vengono mai messe in luce quelle più gravi.


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Più che altro non vengono mai messe in luce quelle più gravi.



Parli dell'imprenditore o dell'uomo politico?


----------



## dejanilgeniodomina (24 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ti richiamo al rispetto degli altri utenti... abbassiamo i toni per cortesia



rispetto di quali? di quelli a cui andrebbe tolto il diritto di voto?

- - - Aggiornato - - -

o alle altre due categorie da me citate?


----------



## Principe (24 Aprile 2013)

Avete stancato nn avete nessun rispetto gente che ride gente che insulta , dovrebbero partire i ban e invece partono generici richiami , cosa scandalosa , di politica nn parlo più , forza Silvio Berlusconi sempre e comunque ultimo baluardo della libertà .


----------



## juventino (24 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Parli dell'imprenditore o dell'uomo politico?



Uomo politico. Oltre ad essere stato un politico mediocre ed incapace di riforme radicali, a mio avviso ha pesantissime responsabilità sulla cultura politica della destra italiana. La mentalità della destra e del centrodestra italiano è roba medioevale e lo si capisce da argomentazioni tipo "io lo voto per difendere l'Italia dal comunismo" (nel 2013 il comunismo, rendiamoci conto). Questa roba già nel 94 era antica, figuriamoci ora. Che poi abbia avuto contatti e finanziamenti da Cosa Nostra agli albori della sua carriera imprenditoriale penso ci siano pochi dubbi (se no Mangano che ci stava a fare a casa sua?), ma questo è un aspetto che meriterebbe un approfondimento a se.


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Uomo politico. Oltre ad essere stato un politico mediocre ed incapace di riforme radicali, a mio avviso ha pesantissime responsabilità sulla cultura politica della destra italiana. La mentalità della destra e del centrodestra italiano è roba medioevale e lo si capisce da argomentazioni tipo "io lo voto per difendere l'Italia dal comunismo" (nel 2013 il comunismo, rendiamoci conto). Questa roba già nel 94 era antica, figuriamoci ora. Che poi abbia avuto contatti e finanziamenti da Cosa Nostra agli albori della sua carriera imprenditoriale penso ci siano pochi dubbi (se no Mangano che ci stava a fare a casa sua?), ma questo è un aspetto che meriterebbe un approfondimento a se.



Io però ora faccio una domanda, che vale per berlusconi come per qualunque altro politico post anni 90.

A detta tua (o anche di altri utenti) quali riforme sarebbe stato necessario/opportuno/"possibile" (dico possibile ora, ma poi se approfondiamo andiamo avanti) considerando il contesto economico, i vincoli europei, i sindacati italiani, il sistema pensionistico e il peso, a livello occupazionale, degli enti pubblici in Italia?


----------



## juventino (24 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Io però ora faccio una domanda, che vale per berlusconi come per qualunque altro politico post anni 90.
> 
> A detta tua (o anche di altri utenti) quali riforme sarebbe stato necessario/opportuno/"possibile" (dico possibile ora, ma poi se approfondiamo andiamo avanti) considerando il contesto economico, i vincoli europei, i sindacati italiani, il sistema pensionistico e il peso, a livello occupazionale, degli enti pubblici in Italia?



In Italia a mio avviso vanno fatte prima di tutto modifiche alla costituzione e burocrazia che consentano di facilitare la governabilità del paese. In secondo luogo il nostro paese ha bisogno di ingenti investimenti (soprattutto sulle strutture, oggi a un livello a dir poco imbarazzante) e liberalizzazioni per ritrovare competitività. Infine vanno assolutamente riformate le leggi sul lavoro permettendo alle aziende (nel frattempo liberate da vincoli burocratici con il primo provvedimento e magari agevolate da liberazioni ed eventuali detassazioni su quelle che decidono di venire qua in Italia) di lincenziare più facilmente i dipendenti (i sindacati, soprattutto la CGIL, la devono smettere di difendere dei totali nullafacenti). Infine riformare i sistemi di lavoro statali del nostro paese. Questi sono provvedimenti assolutamente necessari. Poi si può passare a fare pisciatine come il finanziamento pubblico ai partiti, matrimoni gay ecc. So che l'ho scritto in maniera molto semplicistica, ma volevo essere breve. 
Tralasciando l'incapacità e il disinteresse palese della politica verso tutto ciò, ci sono stati altri motivi che non hanno mai permesso riforme radicali.
Il centrosinistra non ha mai avuto un governo stabile a causa della forte frammentazione delle sue forze politiche e i marcati legami con ambienti contrari a questo tipo di politica (i sindacati in primis). In sostanza non sono assolutamente in grado di farlo.
Il centrodestra ha l'ingombrante problema del Berlusca, ormai totalmente fermo nel suo intento di pensare solo al proprio tornaconto, e in grado di stroncare sul nascere chiunque provi ad invadere il suo elettorato con proposte un minimo più concrete (per esempio Monti).


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> In Italia a mio avviso vanno fatte prima di tutto modifiche alla costituzione e burocrazia che consentano di facilitare la governabilità del paese. In secondo luogo il nostro paese ha bisogno di ingenti investimenti (soprattutto sulle strutture, oggi a un livello a dir poco imbarazzante) e liberalizzazioni per ritrovare competitività. Infine vanno assolutamente riformate le leggi sul lavoro permettendo alle aziende (nel frattempo liberate da vincoli burocratici con il primo provvedimento e magari agevolate da liberazioni ed eventuali detassazioni su quelle che decidono di venire qua in Italia) di lincenziare più facilmente i dipendenti (i sindacati, soprattutto la CGIL, la devono smettere di difendere dei totali nullafacenti). Infine riformare i sistemi di lavoro statali del nostro paese. Questi sono provvedimenti assolutamente necessari. Poi si può passare a fare pisciatine come il finanziamento pubblico ai partiti, matrimoni gay ecc. So che l'ho scritto in maniera molto semplicistica, ma volevo essere breve.
> Tralasciando l'incapacità e il disinteresse palese della politica verso tutto ciò, ci sono stati altri motivi che non hanno mai permesso riforme radicali.
> Il centrosinistra non ha mai avuto un governo stabile a causa della forte frammentazione delle sue forze politiche e i marcati legami con ambienti contrari a questo tipo di politica (i sindacati in primis). In sostanza non sono assolutamente in grado di farlo.
> Il centrodestra ha l'ingombrante problema del Berlusca, ormai totalmente fermo nel suo intento di pensare solo al proprio tornaconto, e in grado di stroncare sul nascere chiunque provi ad invadere il suo elettorato con proposte un minimo più concrete (per esempio Monti).



Sono d'accordo.
Il problema è che la maggior parte di queste riforme ti uccidono a livello politico.
Altre, a livello economico (in contesto dal 95/96 in poi)


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Avete stancato nn avete nessun rispetto gente che ride gente che insulta , dovrebbero partire i ban e invece partono generici richiami , cosa scandalosa , di politica nn parlo più , forza Silvio Berlusconi sempre e comunque ultimo baluardo della libertà .


Partire ban per cosa ? nessuno sta insultando.. le idee altrui vanno sempre rispettate..


----------



## juventino (24 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sono d'accordo.
> Il problema è che la maggior parte di queste riforme ti uccidono a livello politico.



Questo è vero, ma a mio avviso qualche escamotage per evitare l'emorragia di consensi che ne deriverebbe ci sta. Tipo io vado al governo, presento questo programma e dico "faccio questo e per dimostrare che lo faccio per il bene dei cittadini taglio anche i costi della politica". La butto lì eh, ma d'altronde per fare politica non bastano le competenza e le capacità, ma urge anche carisma e oratoria.


----------



## Livestrong (24 Aprile 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> io voto silvio berlusconi perchè è l'unico baluardo contro il comunismo.



Guarda che il pdl ha dei comunisti tra le sue fila


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Questo è vero, ma a mio avviso qualche escamotage per evitare l'emorragia di consensi che ne deriverebbe ci sta. Tipo io vado al governo, presento questo programma e dico "faccio questo e per dimostrare che lo faccio per il bene dei cittadini taglio anche i costi della politica". La butto lì eh, ma d'altronde per fare politica non bastano le competenza e le capacità, ma urge anche carisma e oratoria.



Può essere, ma pensa solo al casino che ha scatenato il mastro unico.

In italia, se tocchi un diritto (reale o meno) scoppia la rivolta.


----------



## James Watson (24 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Uomo politico. Oltre ad essere stato un politico mediocre ed incapace di riforme radicali, a mio avviso ha pesantissime responsabilità sulla cultura politica della destra italiana. La mentalità della destra e del centrodestra italiano è roba medioevale e lo si capisce da argomentazioni tipo "io lo voto per difendere l'Italia dal comunismo" (nel 2013 il comunismo, rendiamoci conto). Questa roba già nel 94 era antica, figuriamoci ora. Che poi abbia avuto contatti e finanziamenti da Cosa Nostra agli albori della sua carriera imprenditoriale penso ci siano pochi dubbi (se no Mangano che ci stava a fare a casa sua?), ma questo è un aspetto che meriterebbe un approfondimento a se.



sostituisco "destra" e "italiana" con popolo italiano, allora quoto in toto..


----------



## ildemone85 (24 Aprile 2013)

ma sabato a fare casino in piazza, c'erano le bandiere rosse o quelle fasciste?


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Aprile 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> ma sabato a fare casino in piazza, c'erano le bandiere rosse o quelle fasciste?



Bandiere rosse ???? fascismo ??? va che siamo nel 2013 non esistono piu ne i rossi ne i fascisti


----------



## ildemone85 (24 Aprile 2013)

hanno cambiato solo nome, ma esistono e il m5s sostanzialmente è un movimento eversivo comunista, basta vedere i 10 nominati alle buffonarie dei comico, tutti marxisti-leninisti, il peggio del peggio, grillo va arrestato immediatamente per attentato agli organi costituzionali.


----------



## Principe (24 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Partire ban per cosa ? nessuno sta insultando.. le idee altrui vanno sempre rispettate..



ad altri togliere il diritto di parlare perchè appena aprono bocca spruzzano letame
ad altri il diritto di procreare così la piantano di infettare il genere umano
Questi nn sono insulti ???? Ahags dai lo apprendo adesso , va bene mi arrendo fate voi , io nn ho risposto perché e' mio costume nn insultare le persone , evidentemente sono troppo educato


----------



## juventino (24 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Può essere, ma pensa solo al casino che ha scatenato il mastro unico.
> 
> In italia, se tocchi un diritto (reale o meno) scoppia la rivolta.



Il governo in quel caso deve aver la forza (e la faccia di bronzo) di fregarsene altamente. Se stiamo sempre a senitre il popolo non si conclude mai nulla.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



James Watson ha scritto:


> sostituisco "destra" e "italiana" con popolo italiano, allora quoto in toto..



Berlusconi ha sicuramente avuto tremende influenze sulla cultura di tutto il popolo italiano, ma chi ne è uscito peggio è sicuramente la destra/centrodestra. Cioè dico, attualmente, mi sapreste trovare anche un solo politico nel centrodestra che non sia fascio o berlusconiano?


----------



## James Watson (24 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il governo in quel caso deve aver la forza (e la faccia di bronzo) di fregarsene altamente. Se stiamo sempre a senitre il popolo non si conclude mai nulla.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Concordo, volevo solo sottolineare il fatto che, a mio modo di vedere, i danni causati da 20 anni (ma anche da prima, volendo vedere nello specifico) di presenza di Berlusconi nella vita politica del paese si sono fatti sentire su tutta la popolazione, non soltanto nella politica e negli schieramenti politici di destra. Che poi siano questi quelli "maggiormente danneggiati" dalla presenza del Silvio non ci piove.



ildemone85 ha scritto:


> hanno cambiato solo nome, ma esistono e il m5s sostanzialmente è un movimento eversivo comunista, basta vedere i 10 nominati alle buffonarie dei comico, tutti marxisti-leninisti, il peggio del peggio, grillo va arrestato immediatamente per attentato agli organi costituzionali.



Dai, tu sei un troll, è evidente.


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Il governo in quel caso deve aver la forza (e la faccia di bronzo) di fregarsene altamente. Se stiamo sempre a senitre il popolo non si conclude mai nulla.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Però allora in tal senso il governo berlusconi non ha sempre fatto "male". Così come scelte impopolari del centrosinistra non sono state necessariamente "male". Eppure son caduti governi, per l'impopolarità.
Impopolare non significa necessariamente "male".


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Aprile 2013)

Alcuni commenti sono deliranti,anzi definirei eroici,tipo che Berlusconi rappresenta i valori della destra(Almirante perdonali,ti prego)o che sia l'unico baluardo contro il comunismo.Che poi tali soggetti non citano mai l'operato politico dell'Altissimo di Arcore,ma proclamano i soliti ululati populistici.Ma tanto è inutile.Spero che Madre Natura dia un seguito alle preghiere di molti.


----------



## juventino (24 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Però allora in tal senso il governo berlusconi non ha sempre fatto "male". Così come scelte impopolari del centrosinistra non sono state necessariamente "male". Eppure son caduti governi, per l'impopolarità.
> Impopolare non significa necessariamente "male".



Peccato soltanto che abbiano sempre fatto le cose a meno della metà. La classe politica della Secondo Repubblica va mandata a casa prima di tutto per l'incapacità di produrre qualcosa di concreto e poi anche il palese interesse ad anteporre i propri interessi prima di questioni di vitale importanza. Basta vedere ciò che è successo con Monti. I partiti han fatto fare tutto il lavoro sporco a lui per limitare i danni alle urne ed avere nuovamente assicurate un buon numero di poltrone. In sostanza torniamo sempre lì: finchè ai partiti non interesserà il bene e la crescita di questo paese prima dei propri interessi non andremo mai avanti.


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Aprile 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Peccato soltanto che abbiano sempre fatto le cose a meno della metà. La classe politica della Secondo Repubblica va mandata a casa prima di tutto per l'incapacità di produrre qualcosa di concreto e poi anche il palese interesse ad anteporre i propri interessi prima di questioni di vitale importanza. Basta vedere ciò che è successo con Monti. I partiti han fatto fare tutto il lavoro sporco a lui per limitare i danni alle urne ed avere nuovamente assicurate un buon numero di poltrone. In sostanza torniamo sempre lì: finchè ai partiti non interesserà il bene e la crescita di questo paese prima dei propri interessi non andremo mai avanti.



Tutto vero.
L'unica cosa che c'è da capire è che i governi, anche se non pensassero al loro tornaconto personale, ma semplicemente a dare continuità alle riforme, cadrebbero, perchè INEVITABILMENTE dovrebbero fare scelte impopolari.

E' la ragione per la quale non credo nè a un governo politico, nè alla democrazia.


----------



## Principe (24 Aprile 2013)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Alcuni commenti sono deliranti,anzi definirei eroici,tipo che Berlusconi rappresenta i valori della destra(Almirante perdonali,ti prego)o che sia l'unico baluardo contro il comunismo.Che poi tali soggetti non citano mai l'operato politico dell'Altissimo di Arcore,ma proclamano i soliti ululati populistici.Ma tanto è inutile.Spero che Madre Natura dia un seguito alle preghiere di molti.



L'eleganza di augurare la morte a qualcuno e' impareggiabile


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Aprile 2013)

ildemone85 ha scritto:


> hanno cambiato solo nome, ma esistono e il m5s sostanzialmente è un movimento eversivo comunista, basta vedere i 10 nominati alle buffonarie dei comico, tutti marxisti-leninisti, il peggio del peggio, grillo va arrestato immediatamente per attentato agli organi costituzionali.



Il M5S di sinistra ?? ma forse non vi è chiaro che il moVimento non ha partiticità... è al di sopra.. lo so che può essere difficile da capire dopo che per 20 anni Ilvio vi ha spiegato la politica come una partita di calcio che o tieni i blu o i gialli ... 

ma non è cosi !!!!! 

Nella politica un moVimento come il 5 stelle vota o non vota in base al proprio programma.. a me non interessa se un idea l'ha presentata SEL oppure fiamma tricolore.. se l'idea vale la voto se non vale non la voto... punto ...

usciamo da questa gabbia della politica come una partita di calcio ...

per il resto.. beh se pensi che l'unico movimento che sta facendo qualcosa per tutti sia da eliminare e il suo mentore da arrestare.. che ti devo dire ... ogni persona ha la propria idea... spero solo che tu sia giovane e quindi per questo non ancora informato... perche nel 2013 per essere fascista o comunista non sono è anacronistico ma è anche privo di ogni logica visto che i 2 " IDEALI " si sono rivelati nel tempo fallimentari ..


----------



## Andreas89 (24 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> L'eleganza di augurare la morte a qualcuno e' impareggiabile



Questo lo dice te,io non l'ho scritto.Posso anche intendere che sia costretto a vita privata,a godersi le gioie dei nipoti.Ma poi è immortante il vostro Ilvio,quindi don't worry.


----------



## Blu71 (24 Aprile 2013)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Il M5S di sinistra ?? ma forse non vi è chiaro che il moVimento non ha partiticità... è al di sopra.. lo so che può essere difficile da capire dopo che per 20 anni Ilvio vi ha spiegato la politica come una partita di calcio che o tieni i blu o i gialli ...
> 
> ma non è cosi !!!!!
> 
> ...




Super Lollo perdona la mia ignoranza ma se il M5S pensa, legittimante ritenendosi al di sopra, solo di valutare quello che fanno gli altri e votare a favore o meno perché poi grida all'inciucio se altre forze cercano di far nascere un Governo?


----------



## mefisto94 (24 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Tutto vero.
> L'unica cosa che c'è da capire è che i governi, anche se non pensassero al loro tornaconto personale, ma semplicemente a dare continuità alle riforme, cadrebbero, perchè INEVITABILMENTE dovrebbero fare scelte impopolari.
> 
> *E' la ragione per la quale non credo nè a un governo politico, nè alla democrazia.*



La formula perfetta non esiste...


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Aprile 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> La formula perfetta non esiste...



Verissimo.

- - - Updated - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Super Lollo perdona la mia ignoranza ma se il M5S pensa, legittimante ritenendosi al di sopra, solo di valutare quello che fanno gli altri e votare a favore o meno perché poi grida all'inciucio se altre forze cercano di far nascere un Governo?



Sostanzialmente.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (24 Aprile 2013)

Principe ha scritto:


> Avete stancato nn avete nessun rispetto gente che ride gente che insulta , dovrebbero partire i ban e invece partono generici richiami , cosa scandalosa , di politica nn parlo più , forza Silvio Berlusconi sempre e comunque ultimo baluardo della libertà .



Aspetto comunque tue risposte ai miei quesiti
i forum servono per confrontarsi, non per gli spot deliranti


----------



## juventino (24 Aprile 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Tutto vero.
> L'unica cosa che c'è da capire è che i governi, anche se non pensassero al loro tornaconto personale, ma semplicemente a dare continuità alle riforme, cadrebbero, perchè INEVITABILMENTE dovrebbero fare scelte impopolari.
> 
> E' la ragione per la quale non credo nè a un governo politico, *nè alla democrazia.*



Con me sfondi un cancello aperto, il problema è che al momento un'alternativa credibile non esiste.


----------



## Blu71 (30 Aprile 2013)

Berlusconi sul nuovo Governo: "Via Imu o non ci stiamo".


----------



## Ale (30 Aprile 2013)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Berlusconi sul nuovo Governo: "Via Imu o non ci stiamo".



alla fine aveva ragione Bersani. un governo di larghe intese con questi buffoni era ed è impossibile


----------



## runner (1 Maggio 2013)

io non sono certo un berlusconiano, ma l' IMU va tolta e alla svelta per tantissimi motivi....


----------

